
2010 Color Trends - jamesbritt
http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2011/01/12/2010-color-trends-business
======
treeface
I remember when colourlovers.com came out with a similar post a few months
back and I said something like this:

[http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/10/26/color-o...](http://www.colourlovers.com/business/blog/2010/10/26/color-
of-the-year-2010-by-the-people#comment-12576)

And so while this is still a nice, shiny piece of infographic eye candy, I
don't really see the scientific basis behind any of this. It still seems like
cherry-picked data to me. Why does it matter that _these_ companies' colors be
analyzed compared to any of the thousands of others that were successful in
the last year?

~~~
dariusmonsef
Just pointing out colors in brands that stood out in the last year... I
understand you'd like hard scientific data about color associations, emotional
and social associations that have impact on the trends... But we're an
inspiration company.

And in the end, color has an impact on brands... but it doesn't make a break a
brand... Maybe I should write a longer post about this.

~~~
treeface
_But we're an inspiration company._

And what greater inspiration for knowledge is there than properly-gathered
statistics? All I'm saying is that you guys could do a lot of interesting
things if you relied more on well-selected samples over multiple time series.
I don't think your post was at all bad, but it leaves me begging for more
information.

~~~
dariusmonsef
And your comment for more information leaves me wishing for more time to
gather and share just the kind of thing you're asking for :)

~~~
treeface
Of course...I don't mean to imply that you could have put together any real
meaningful time series data in such a short period of time. I only mean to
_inspire_ you to do it in the future ;-)

------
tomkarlo
Most of these brand decisions were made well before 2010, if not 3 or more
years ago... how does the fact that they were big as businesses in 2010 make
them "Color Trends" for 2010? Google was really big in 2010 too, does that
mean "rainbow" was a trend?

~~~
dariusmonsef
They were standout brands that either made a big impact, or were "hot." A lot
of design is just "inspired" from other design, so hot companies in 2010 have
an impact on the trends.

------
jdp23
blue and red continue to dominate, with a reasonable amount of green. as
usual, no pink.

~~~
jrockway
_no pink_

Flickr?

------
maukdaddy
Five Guys has been around for 25 years with that same color scheme.

------
RoyG
Thanks Colourlovers and Bubs, for putting this together. It's interesting
qualitative data, and useful in many ways, though not for everybody. Color is
more art than science, which probably accounts for some of the negative
comments here.

I think the quantitative approach to color is largely a dead end, anyway;
remember that Doug Bowman left Google out of frustration, citing their
preference for endless color testing as a surrogate for expert design choices.

------
jrockway
Alternate title: some random red and blue logos arranged by color. (Does this
mean that BofA wins, with a bit of each?)

------
OasisG
I was curious about the lack of green and wondered if there's a reason behind
it. Came across this website (no clue how accurate it is) that breaks down
color meanings across cultures.

<http://www.sibagraphics.com/colour.php>

------
alanfalcon
I absolutely love Colour Lovers. It's amazing how much time you can waste
looking at colo(u)rs and patterns.

And we definitely need more pink/violet company logos.

~~~
akira410
Your comment reminded me of a job that I had years ago.

I was handed a list of company standard design practices when I first took the
job. As I was reading over it, I noticed a line item: "Absolutely no pink
dialogs."

------
Tyrant505
How are old color choices, from well established sites considered 2010 color
trends? Pandora? Really? Is flash a trend now too?(Pandora is playing now fyi)

------
jdavid
it would be cool, if there was a tree ring like structure detailing the year
or generation of the logo or year or something

